# Hamilton guitar repair?



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Is there anyone in the Hamilton area that can install my Gibson Vibrola onto my SG?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm sure Mike Spicer can help you out...reach him at...

The Guitar Clinic
16 McKinstry Street, Hamilton, Ontario, L8L 6C1, (905) 522-1582 

and try Randall Hill

GUITAR REPAIR HAMILTON - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you have any luck getting the Vibrola installed?
If not give me a call, my number is on my website CK Custom Guitars

Chris Knowles


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i can do this as well- east hamilton/stoney creek area-
shoot me a pm if you havent found a solution.


----------

